# Audi Tradition Opens Online Shop for Vintage Parts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To keep fine classic cars looking good in the future: “Audi Tradition Parts” today launched its online parts shop for the Audi brand and those that preceded it. The range offered by Audi Tradition is intended to help dealers, members of Audi Club International – and of course all other customers too. To find the shop on the Internet, go to http://www.audi.de/tradition-parts.
* Full Story *


----------

